# premature ejaculation talk, again



## pickle

I know there was premature ejaculation talk 4 month ago but here goes.

Anyone gonna admit to it?

if so how long they had it, how often does it happen and have they found any "cures" or helpful ways to get around it and stop it from happening as much?

please only sensible comments,

thanks people

pickle


----------



## WRT

Not "tensing" your dick when having sex makes you last a whole lot longer, if I'm crazily horned up though I cum quick and have no problem admitting it doesn't really matter if you carry on anyway. Nothing to be embarassed about mate, it's just extra lube!


----------



## pickle

not as easy as that mate. this is not just a "one off" but thanks


----------



## Jungle

What I do, is basically pull out if I'm ready to blow and work on something else. Then back in again once the wolf is from the door.

Two things...

If your with a girl your not in a relationship with, does it matter if you blow early

If I'm with a partner then she shouldn't mind stop/starting until you get into your rythm

Also, I reckon in terms of evolution and reproduction, we're built to ejaculate as soon as possible.


----------



## WRT

Another tip if you're gonna shoot your load, quickly pull your nob out and give your bellend a slap


----------



## pickle

its getting to the stage where im trying to hide away from sex and dont get turned on by it ( although i am mega horny watchin/reading porn, because i ave no1 to "impress".)

i've tried pulling out, i've tried viagra, cialis. been to see a sexual health person and many other things but it is still happening.

its ****ing me off, getting me angry depressed sad and unhappy.


----------



## Jungle

You're puttin too much pressure on yourself so you're in a continuous cycle.

When knocking one out...get to the point then stop, do this a few times before you blow your load (may take up to 10 minutes lol) a few weeks of this will definately help

This should be able to help you to stop/start during sex


----------



## pecman

Run a shed load of test, beat ya dick silly then crash bad, ya won't even be able to get it up, And ya won't even care if ya cum early as the hottest bird wont even interest ya :thumb:

But seriously i feel for ya..


----------



## WRT

Is it really that bigger deal? Can't you carry on fuking after you've cum? I really don't think chicks would mind if you still pleasure them afterwards, seriously it's nothing to get depressed about.


----------



## Guest

wish i could cum quickly lmao


----------



## pickle

cant carry on afterwards. the old boy goes as limp as a soggy digestive biscuit.

and in answer to your question, "is it that bigger deal?"

it has been going on for 11 years, sometimes im on, eg when drunk or when i used to smoke weed i was ok because my mind was off the job.


----------



## Guest

This does tend to go away with age. Before you know it, it will be taking too damn long!


----------



## AlanBud123

I know how u feel m8 - I've been having probs getting it up in a 1 to 1 relationship - docs recommending Viagra. When I'm looking at porn (or doing cyber r-play) I'm ok (u can tell I'm a sad bastard!) - but 4 real its getting difficult.


----------



## Milky

I'd love to be able to come quickly now and again...


----------



## stow

Sounds like you are loading pressure on yourself mate, but can understand that after all this time.

Try being in a position where you are in total control (kneeling missionary or doggy) so that you can decide when you pull out to 'take a break' and reset. Squeeze the end of your knob when you pull out and it should help you come back down to earth and then continue. Just do this until you feel you are in control.


----------



## Was_Eric

just w/\nk more


----------



## bigbob33

My mate had the same problem, he saw a sex counsiler(sp) and they said his problem was ****ing too much! Almost as though he had his own separate sex life! They suggested leaving it alone for a while.... Now he laughs about it and has no probs

on a side note I had severe anger issues and got given cypromil and I couldn't come even if I wanted too:lol:


----------



## bigbob33

My mate had the same problem, he saw a sex counsiler(sp) and they said his problem was ****ing too much! Almost as though he had his own separate sex life! They suggested leaving it alone for a while.... Now he laughs about it and has no probs

on a side note I had severe anger issues and got given cypromil and I couldn't come even if I wanted too:lol:


----------



## Cheese

Don't worry about it mate, like someone else said if its a one night stand who cares! If its with your mrs then she will understand.

I have this problem sometimes but its not a big deal to me, by making it not a big deal you take some pressure off yourself and this helps you to last longer.

Tell her before hand the first one will be a waste as your mega turned on. It's not your fault she is fit a fvck and has made your nuts swell to the size of melons (they love to think they turn you on that much).

Then have a 5-10 minute break for a kiss and a cuddle or maybe some rug munching then step back to it when he's ready.

I once had a girl say aren't you embarassed, i said "why would i be, he'll be fighting fit in 5 minutes" she just laughed and snuggled up to me for a while.

As someone else said we are supposed to cum quick have you ever seen a nature program where intercourse has lasted above 5 seconds... 2 pumps and a squirt and thats your lot.


----------



## a.notherguy

i always used to get sometimes when i was with a woman for the first time - i think it was the tension but i told the girls that they should take it as a compliment.

nowt to be ashamed of - i reckon most if not all blokes will shoot to soon at some point.


----------



## Virgo83

I would say alot of youre problem is in your head mate, the more you think about it and put pressure on yourself, the harder the problem will be. Just relax and dont worry about it, this way youll probably find find the problem will go eventually


----------



## Rickski

As has been said you need to give yourself some space and think that it does not matter. It happened to me years ago and i was thinking about nothing else and it was horrible. It is true as you age you start to love yourself and care less about what others think of you, it is easy to say and hard to do but just drop it for a while and think about other stuff. Physically withdrawing and squeezing the helmet to force blood away from the tip worked for me or you can try the changing positions technique and give yourself time to compose yourself. For me constant banging away was the worse. slow down and pleasure her more delicately that can help too....good luck bud.


----------



## MT29

Don't think you have to be like a pornstar mate, they do it as a job so there going to be a bit more controlled.


----------



## Sangsom

alcohol (not too much so you cant get it up) but it numbs it a bit which helps


----------



## jackfrost

I had the same problem, until i found tramadol 50-100 mgs an hour b4 sex and you wont be dissapointed, dont use every time though as can become addictive.


----------



## Uriel

pickle said:


> its getting to the stage where im trying to hide away from sex and dont get turned on by it ( although i am mega horny watchin/reading porn, because i ave no1 to "impress".)
> 
> i've tried pulling out, i've tried viagra, cialis. been to see a sexual health person and many other things but it is still happening.
> 
> its ****ing me off, getting me angry depressed sad and unhappy.


do you just munk a quicker than you'd like but still have sex or are you proper jizzing before it's even in? serious question btw?


----------



## pea head

Just before you shoot the bolt mate,have some thoughts of your mum and dad going at it.


----------



## dixie normus

2 things which you can try. Put pressure on your perenium as this constricts the expanded prostrate gland from firing your japs eye jism. Also gently tug you balls away from your body as they naturally get pull up tight before blast off.

Feel free to get your lady to do these for you. :thumb:


----------



## saaam

When I get too close too soon I try and recount the starting 11 of the team top of the Premier league and work down.

I know the top 4 off by heart now


----------



## MillionG

I have to put so much effort in to finish, if I don't conciously try to make myself come then I'll be there l day, can be annoying really. Condoms make it even more dificult.

Prefer that to you guys problem though, just unlucky.


----------



## Northern Rocker

use Performa condoms. Problem solved.

there's a slight amount of a novocain type of gel in the end which dulls the sensation just enough. It lasts for about 10 minutes and then I find that once you have the sensation back youre so in the zone you can pretty much choose when you cum.

Really work.

There are also other sprays etc you can use but I wouldnt go that far.


----------



## Mikazagreat

Question ? you don't have regular sex right ?

and are u sure you have premature ejaculation problem ?

premature ejaculation is when u blow ur load under 30 seconds of intercourse.

but if the case is just u can't last long enough then the problem might be related to none stable sex practice.


----------



## treb92

Just get down there and finish the job with your tounge if your throbbing love cobra spits venom too soon.


----------



## miller25

lambert said:


> Just get down there and finish the job with your tounge if your throbbing love cobra spits venom too soon.


I was thinking this, but instead of finishing the job, when he feels like it's time to come, pull out and kiss her whole body, especially the back, finger her slowly and use your tounge to tickle her clit gently. Then when the urge to come is over start again and repeat. She will be the one to come and not you.

Alternatively tell her to bring her vibrating tool along before any sexual activity commences.


----------



## WRT

lambert said:


> Just get down there and finish the job with your tounge if your throbbing love cobra spits venom too soon.


Not all girls can cum from oral though mate.


----------



## Ineisa

miller25 said:


> I was thinking this, but instead of finishing the job, when he feels like it's time to come, pull out and kiss her whole body, especially the back, finger her slowly and use your tounge to tickle her clit gently. Then when the urge to come is over start again and repeat. She will be the one to come and not you.
> 
> Alternatively tell her to bring her vibrating tool along before any sexual activity commences.


Holly cow, cant read this anymore, where is my hubby???? :bounce:


----------



## ah24

WRT said:


> Not all girls can cum from oral though mate.


No, but then I've had birds that can't cum through intercourse yet oral does the trick for em..

Can't fookin win! Every bird is different...which is what makes it more exciting I suppose :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

ah24 said:


> No, but then I've had birds that can't cum through intercourse yet oral does the trick for em..
> 
> Can't fookin win! Every bird is different...which is what makes it more exciting I suppose :thumbup1:


Yeah I know mate, some can cum through both and even anal which is even better:thumb:


----------



## ah24

WRT said:


> Yeah I know mate, some can cum through both and even anal which is even better:thumb:


ahhhh I love women 

Bring on the clunge tonight :beer:


----------



## chrisj22

I can have times where I'm mega horned up and I jizz after a minute, but in the main I'm generally ok.

I think trying the tips the guys have given you will work. And being totally honest here, I find the more I have sex, the longer I can last - it's almost as if my body gets 'used to it'.

Good luck though dude,


----------



## JUICERWALES

**** sake i got this problem aswell, was going to start a thread, I used to be able to go for hours (sometimes) since i've started gear, i'm talking 20 seconds.

really embarrising, pathetic, waste of space.


----------



## JUICERWALES

when im p1ssed though, fair play i can go for a while.


----------



## skellan

If I`m stone cold sober and havent had and activity in say the last hour or so I last about 2mins but always ready to go again pretty much straight away and can then last as long as I like.

Few beers and the same control is possible, thats just the way I`ve always been


----------



## Zee Deveel

It's not something I have a problem with, but on odd days when I'm feeling extra horny there are a few things that I do.

The main one is just simply pulling out and changing positions or maybe go down on them.

The other things I find helpful are to **** her really deep so your bellend isn't really getting much stimulation and most of the contact is on your shaft which is less sensitive. Also doing something to take your mind off it is a classic, I've found doing mental arithmatic useful lol. Just start throwing out random multiplication sums in your head and working through them. Just remember to look like you're enjoying yourself and you don't get caught looking up to the ceiling with an eyebrow raised, scratching your chin.

Wacking off before you go on dates is always a sensible option too. Just don't get it in your hair Ben Stiller style.

Oh yeah and I've been on Citalopram for a while which is an SSRI for anxiety, since I've been on it, sex is like a bloody marathon and it says on the leaflet that it comes with that it's used to treat premature ejaculation, so maybe you could ask your doctor about maybe a really small dose. Although I'm having a hard time coming off 'em now, think any SSRIs have the potential to **** with your brain chemistry pretty massively, but don't take them lightly.


----------



## Guest

This is true. SRRIs (Selective Seratonin Reuptake Inhibitors) are a class of drug used to treat anxiety disorders and depression. The best known is Prozac (Fluoxetine). I found that it had no effect on my sex drive, but made it really difficult to come. So this kind of thing is an option, but really a last resort.


----------



## Sylar

lambert said:


> Just get down there and finish the job with your tounge if your throbbing love cobra spits venom too soon.


Funny that, I always thought you were a possible closet felcher too.


----------



## stephie34

Zee Deveel said:


> Oh yeah and I've been on Citalopram for a while which is an SSRI for anxiety, since I've been on it, sex is like a bloody marathon and it says on the leaflet that it comes with that it's used to treat premature ejaculation, so maybe you could ask your doctor about maybe a really small dose. *Although I'm having a hard time coming off 'em now, think any SSRIs have the potential to **** with your brain chemistry pretty massively*, but don't take them lightly.


I have just come off citalopram after 3 years. They certainly served their purpose at the time, but I went through hell coming off these drugs. The symptoms that the doctors 'assumed' I might face were nothing to the harsh reality of the withdrawl which lasted 24 hours a day for approx 10 days.

Since then, Ive felt fab. Just think its important to know all the facts (which I dont always feel are readily available) so you are able to make an informed decision before taking any SSRI's.

x x

oh and from a females p.o.v. when sex is great, its great however its not the be all and end all and I have had some of my best orgasms and dirty fun through non-penetrative sex. Hope this helps! x


----------



## pickle

Uriel said:


> do you just munk a quicker than you'd like but still have sex or are you proper jizzing before it's even in? serious question btw?


it takes about 30 seconds to 3 minutes.

I used to get really drunk and have sex and i could last for ages, sometimes even not cum at all.

I had sex a few years ago with an ex i was not going out with her and was not expecting the sex so i was not panicing and i lasted for ages.

I know its all in my head and have known this for years but i am very active sexually (in my head) I love the female figure they are beautiful. This is my problem, but i CANT stop thinking about cumming fast, im trying to find a solution without needing to stop thinking about "sexy thoughts" because i dont think i ever will.

thanks for your replys everyone, struggling to reply due to moving house on christmas eve and not having the internet fired up YET.

pickle


----------



## pickle

Mikazagreat said:


> Question ? you don't have regular sex right ?
> 
> and are u sure you have premature ejaculation problem ?
> 
> premature ejaculation is when u blow ur load under 30 seconds of intercourse.
> 
> but if the case is just u can't last long enough then the problem might be related to none stable sex practice.


trust me mate, i know loads about prem ejac, and this is it. STRESS and all.

i have a girl friend of 2 years before that it was a girl of 3 years and the same again before that. so been in steady relationships for over 9 years really.

i find one night stands BETTER, had on a few years back with an older woman. didnt panic about sex and lasted for ages................ ( but it was new years eve and i was drunk)

thanks for the comments though


----------



## pickle

Davesky said:


> This is true. SRRIs (Selective Seratonin Reuptake Inhibitors) are a class of drug used to treat anxiety disorders and depression. The best known is Prozac (Fluoxetine). I found that it had no effect on my sex drive, but made it really difficult to come. So this kind of thing is an option, but really a last resort.


I tried fluoxetine a few year back. didnt work


----------



## pickle

stephie34 said:


> oh and from a females p.o.v. when sex is great, its great however its not the be all and end all and I have had some of my best orgasms and dirty fun through non-penetrative sex. Hope this helps! x


Im getting TIRED of having to "finish our lass off" with oral sex. I enjoy it, but when i am having to resort to it EVERYTIME it makes me feel like a useless waste of space pathetic BOY.

pickle


----------



## nothing2fear

pickle said:


> Im getting TIRED of having to "finish our lass off" with oral sex. I enjoy it, but when i am having to resort to it EVERYTIME it makes me feel like a useless waste of space pathetic BOY.
> 
> pickle


Why not try starting with it pherhaps? I had the same thing a little while back, hadn't been with anyone for some time and as soon as me and the new gf at the time got going I could feel the end getting very close. So I started with that, getting her close to climax with various foreplay then we'd usualy end up climaxing at the same time once we started having sex...


----------



## stephie34

nothing2fear said:


> Why not try starting with it pherhaps? I had the same thing a little while back, hadn't been with anyone for some time and as soon as me and the new gf at the time got going I could feel the end getting very close. So I started with that, *getting her close to climax with various foreplay *then we'd usualy end up climaxing at the same time once we started having sex...


Now there's a plan!! And a bloody good one I might add x x


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Mate seriously. Masturbate a couple of hours before a sexual encounter. Plus don't go mental with the porn, I find that I have stronger erections when I take time of porn as i feel it desensitises me.

I have a mate that told me he always comes in like 10 seconds, he has a few during the day if he knows someone is coming over later for sex. And yeah get her worked up with alot of oral first.


----------



## Uriel

pickle said:


> it takes about 30 seconds to *3 minutes. *


That's not fuking quick:cursing:

That's like my second fuk time:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## big_nige

all in your head mate i can last for three hours just slam the hoes and think of weights and food abita music that bolt ya beanssssssss


----------



## Uriel

Bro, go to the chemist - get a tube of Emla cream, it's not a sex delay product per se, it's used to numb kids burn grazes etc so no need to be embarrassed or owt

Put it on your bellend for 1 hour before sex then wash it off when you start. Your gerry helmet will be totally fuking numb - have sex/get sucked off after a good while a bit of feeling will come back allowing you to fire the berries.

This will take the stress off and you'll gain control again...by the 3rd tube - you won't need it


----------



## Northern Rocker

Uriel said:


> Bro, go to the chemist - get a tube of Emla cream, it's not a sex delay product per se, it's used to numb kids burn grazes etc so no need to be embarrassed or owt
> 
> Put it on your bellend for 1 hour before sex then wash it off when you start. Your gerry helmet will be totally fuking numb - have sex/get sucked off after a good while a bit of feeling will come back allowing you to fire the berries.
> 
> This will take the stress off and you'll gain control again...by the 3rd tube - you won't need it


this is a variation on my solution I posted a while back.



Northern Rocker said:


> use Performa condoms. Problem solved.
> 
> there's a slight amount of a novocain type of gel in the end which dulls the sensation just enough. It lasts for about 10 minutes and then I find that once you have the sensation back youre so in the zone you can pretty much choose when you cum.
> 
> Really work.
> 
> There are also other sprays etc you can use but I wouldnt go that far.


----------



## Nidge

pickle said:


> I know there was premature ejaculation talk 4 month ago but here goes.
> 
> Anyone gonna admit to it?
> 
> if so how long they had it, how often does it happen and have they found any "cures" or helpful ways to get around it and stop it from happening as much?
> 
> please only sensible comments,
> 
> thanks people
> 
> pickle


Fluoxitine is good for premature ejaculation, ram some of them down you and within 4 weeks you'll be called Studley. If you've got a cert on knock one off before you go out there's an old saying and it goes like this, "never go out with a loaded gun".

I used to blow off quite early some years ago, I went to the Docs who gave me some Fluoxitine, he said give them 4-6 weeks to work and your good to go. My 1st one after I'd been on them was amazing, I was on the go for a good 45 minutes before I unloaded the baby gravy.


----------



## Uriel

Northern Rocker said:


> this is a variation on my solution I posted a while back.


I saw your post mate but the johnnies IMo don't work if you have a serious hair trigger.

The stuff I mentioned kills off every nervers in the aplied area,....seriously - you could hold a blow lamp on your helmet


----------



## awesomerobbo

Do a google search for Super Kamagra.

This new version contains the same 100mg of Sildenafil, but also contains 60mg of Dapoxatine.

Dapoxatine is the only prescribed drug given in the UK that is specifically meant for Premature Ejaculation.


----------



## jackfrost

I know i said it before but this used to be a very big problem for me until i started using tramadol painkillers 100mg a couple of hours before sex works great, iv tried all of the anti deppressant meds and you have to take them every day for any effect which can mess with your brain chemistry if not needed.


----------



## Uriel

jackfrost said:


> I know i said it before but this used to be a very big problem for me until i started using *tramadol* painkillers 100mg a couple of hours before sex works great, iv tried all of the anti deppressant meds and you have to take them every day for any effect which can mess with your brain chemistry if not needed.


tramadol has morphine derived salts in it mate, it's a powerfull painkiller - bit over the top for holding your wad a bit which is a relitively easy procedure to manage once you get your head round it.


----------



## Thierry

isn't this all mind control? i'm not saying start smoking weed but after the years of smoking the stuff and having to control my mind because of environment, i think its helped me when having sex but i will be honest, i think about weird sh!t when having sex. I agree with wrt, about tensing although i do both, i've learnt to balance it but it has to be said, get your mind in check and you'll be good to go... for longer than you expected.


----------



## pickle

yeah it is all in the head. because when drunk i dont think about it and last.

used to smoke weed too, but i have stopped now and dont wish to start again


----------



## johnlondon

AIGW said:


> I would say alot of youre problem is in your head mate, the more you think about it and put pressure on yourself, the harder the problem will be. Just relax and dont worry about it, this way youll probably find find the problem will go eventually


 this is true just relaxe and it will be cool


----------



## dtlv

Research tantric sex and do the pelvic/perineal/kegel muscle muscle exercises. Holding your breath and also breathing too fast can cause you to lose it too early - breath deep and slow.


----------



## jackfrost

I know it may seem extreme taking a pain killer to help out this problem and like Ariel said tramadol is very powerful but this would be a on demand thing not every day like taking ssri and messing with your head. I have tried the alcohol thing and used to work by relaxing me but sometimes the problem can be deeper than just relaxing. I have been with my wife for 12 years now and i am totaly relaxed around her so some times a little tramadol is a great help for me as long as not abused.


----------



## bassmonster

it always random for me...sometimes it could be just 2 humps..no joke, literally 2 pushes:cursing:...others times i could go on for ages....


----------



## carbsnwhey

Mental note : Fluoxitine


----------



## Mikazagreat

I have another question for the original poster, do u know if u have any prostate issues mate ?

are u gear user?


----------



## rambo18

buy the performance comdom from durex they hand a knumbing cream in it which helps me


----------



## rambo18

hypontherpy is supposed to be good for this stuff as well, especially if it all in ya head


----------



## pickle

Mikazagreat said:


> I have another question for the original poster, do u know if u have any prostate issues mate ?
> 
> are u gear user?


hope not im only 26 and had it since 15

and not on gear............................................ YET


----------



## blackbeard

try china brush,available in sex shops or on-line,i had a hair trigger in my teens but take ages now i'm older


----------



## TH0R

76 posts and not one has said go see a sexual therapist or Doctor:lol: :lol: :lol:

So many experts :whistling: :whistling:

Have you tried whistling the national anthem mate, works for me

Seriously, go see your Doctor and ask to see a Consultant or such like:thumbup1:


----------

